# compak K6 lower burr carrier needed



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

anyone have a link for a lower burr carrier on a K6, im pretty sure its goosed due to my cack handed removal attempts, but its off now and i'm trying to find a supplier.

i found pennine tea and coffee but they seem to have everything except the carrier.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Espresso Solutions have them, they are not in stock but will order for you.

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/compak/01/

Part #*721031*



*
*Although it is not cheap at £50.42 before postage.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dayks said:


> Espresso Solutions have them, they are not in stock but will order for you.
> 
> http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/compak/01/
> 
> ...


That is about the going rate for a lower carrier.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

so thats £75 quid then, 25 for new burrs and 50quid nobhead tax. why cant i ever break the cheap bits......


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Dave

May be a wild goose chase but is this what you looking for (from a different source)? If not might be worth giving Peter a call to discuss , he is quite helpful.

John


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

looks slightly different to mine, but i will get in touch with them and see if the measurements are the same.

thanks mate


----------

